
Experimental replication: knives manufactured from frozen human feces don't work - curtis
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352409X19305371?via%3Dihub
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20958786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20958786)

Barely an hour ago, 18+ points

